# Probefahrt rund um Stuttgart



## Finn27 (26. Dezember 2020)

Hallo, ich würde mir gerne das Rose root Miller 3 in der Größe XL zulegen.
Ich wollte nachfragen ob jemand in der Umgebung von Stuttgart das Bike hat und mich es Probefahren lässt.
(Nur aufsitzen genügt auch 
Gruß Finn


----------

